# UKE Light Cannon Performance and specs ??



## brightnorm (Oct 16, 2001)

Anyone out there own the UKE Light Cannon,or know its specs? Specifically:1)What batteries does it take?2)How long do they last3)Just how "fragile" is it?4)Can HID Technology be small enough for, let's say- a Maglite 3-D configuration?This light sounds exciting!


----------

